# Lowryder #2 Random Allsorts Grow!!



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok so decided to start a new grow journal with some Lowryder #2 I got from Joint Doctor genetics.

I want to try out some different things with these seeds and hopefully cover it all in this GJ. Some will stay under 2 small CFLs in my 16" cubed micro grow space. (Check my last LST grow to see what I managed in there). Some will be started under those lights then moved outside. Some will be started in the greenhouse then moved somewhere...who knows, we'll see! AND I also want to LST one of these babies at some point just to see, for my own learning, how they cope with it 

Grow medium is 1/3 Compost, 1/3 Perlite, 1/3 Vermiculite

So here goes!!!

I put 2 in to germinate last week in a paper towel in a stash tin. One sprouted in 1 and a half days and the other a day later. They popped their heads up outta the soil yesterday and the day before 

First pic is of the seeds germinating at the weekend.
Second and third pics are how both of them are looking today (day 2) having just been put into the grow box with lights on.

There so cute!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey there Thorn. Looks like you have the start of yet another grow journal and I will be following this one, just like the rest. 

Only one thing, you should probably start more than two seeds just to be in the safe when you sex them. Just my thoughts though. 

I think you will like LST. I enjoyed it and the plants react very well to it. 

Good luck with this grow and keep us posted my friend. Take care.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks and hey there smokybear! Yea I will be starting a couple of seeds probably every 2 weeks maybe more often so keep checking back as hopefully i'm gonna have lots going on for a while


----------



## Melissa (Mar 13, 2008)

carnt wait for this one to take off thorn :tokie: i will be pulling up a chair if u dont mind eace:


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 13, 2008)

I would start more than 2 seeds. That would **** to get males again. They are LR, so they aren't going to take up much room.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> carnt wait for this one to take off thorn :tokie: i will be pulling up a chair if u dont mind eace:



Thanks hun! Don't mind at all, might as well get a doobie and ashtray at the ready and some decent drink and munchies :hubba: 



			
				Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> I would start more than 2 seeds. That would **** to get males again. They are LR, so they aren't going to take up much room.



Already got it sorted, like I said i'll be germinating 2 every 2 weeks or more and some will go outside after they've hardened off under the lights so its all good  Thanks for popping by, pull up a sofa!


----------



## sillysara (Mar 13, 2008)

THORN i would keep the first male u get and collect the pollen from it then when u plant some more seeds down the line u can hit 1 of the females with the pollen..u cud get up to 70 seeds well worth it ..they are expensive to buy ..maybe u wer all ready thinking about it..gl man


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 13, 2008)

good luck with the grow thorn


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 14, 2008)

Ohhh baby, Lowryder! Sexy strain to grow.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 14, 2008)

pullin up the chair once again!  hope that you get some females dude! heres some Green Mojo to help ya out


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 15, 2008)

Good luck with your grow. Also thanks for commenting on my grow. I will be watching this grow. Cya around


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 16, 2008)

Good luck on your grow brotha. I will be watching. I love the Lowryder strain its so awsem. Can't beat that 10 week from seed.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the comments, it means a lot to me so thank you!



			
				sillysara said:
			
		

> THORN i would keep the first male u get and collect the pollen from it then when u plant some more seeds down the line u can hit 1 of the females with the pollen..u cud get up to 70 seeds well worth it ..they are expensive to buy ..maybe u wer all ready thinking about it..gl man



Thanks me dear! I actually mentioned that to my boyfriend but was gonna do it the other way round and keep a few of these seeds over for when we have a better, safer place to do an indoor grow.

Although I could get a male and female and plant them outside next to each other for pollination...would that work?

Sorry theres no picture updates, when their this young its not very exciting lol! So i'll probably go with weekly pic updates 

Temps are highest recorded at 82 Degres F which is great as last time I had terrible problems. The lights are currently on the 19 hours a day with the dark period during daytime. The fan is on during the day period for 8 hours. I cannot have more than this due to stealth. Not much growth at the moment.

Oh yea and I will be (hopefully) upping my lights from these two 20watt CFLs (each putting out 1200 lumens) to two 30watt CFLs that give out 2000lumens each bringing me up to a grand total of 4000 lumens for a little over a cubic foot of space


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 16, 2008)

Lighting sounds sufficient. You might want to increase that by just a litttttle bit when they get bigger. It will be nice to see your plants grow to maturation! I have read an article in High Times about Lowryder, and it really peaked by interest in this strain, they are simply awsome plants.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 17, 2008)

Little update, don't know what day there on because i'm baked :hubba: :joint:

Pictures of both of them individually, then both together in their home ... and then ... I don't know what happened :confused2::fly:


----------



## annscrib (Mar 17, 2008)

nice lilttle ones,,, you have there thorn,,,  gl for all being girls


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 17, 2008)

don't forget to use 1 tablespoon of dolomite lime per gallon of soil, I am on week 6 of my first grow using your mix plus some peat moss and am trying to correct a calcium/magnesium deficiency. I was using a fert with some cal/mag but I guess it wasn't enough. The thing is the damaged leaves continue to get worse and eventually die but the new growth is fine. Cal/mag are essential for bud production and such... *Remix your soil before it's too late!*


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 18, 2008)

lol dont forget to rip your plants out mid sprout and change the soil even tho theres nothing wrong with um! lmfao.. 

anyways 
looking good where is the buds! there taking to long tell um for me


----------



## Melissa (Mar 18, 2008)

there pretty cute babies thorn ! :tokie:


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 18, 2008)

Good luck on the Lowryders.  Good choice on the lumens boost!:aok:  You'll thank your buds for it.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 18, 2008)

4100 lumens u  mean =) ?  unless u got different 30w'ers then me.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey all thanks for dropping by  Yea in about 3 more weeks I can get those bulbs and up the lumens. Must say though they are looking great tonight (especially the one in the round tub ) Do you think there will be much temperature differnce when I use the 30watt 2700K CFLs?



			
				Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> 4100 lumens u  mean =) ?  unless u got different 30w'ers then me.



I dunno :confused2: the ones i'm getting aren't from the same site you pointed me to, but a similar one over here in the UK 

But either 4000 or 4100 I'm happy with that for these babies :watchplant: :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey thorn...Good Luck my Friend..and heres the ..:banana: FEMALE DANCE:banana: I too plan on planting some outdoors...location CLASSIFIED..anyway keep it GRREN my FRiend


----------



## Thorn (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks 4u2... i got 2 more into germinate last night and they will be my first outdoor babies  well once i've sexed them under the lights


----------



## sillysara (Mar 19, 2008)

make seeds  and if u get back 80 seeds plant them  and u will end up with  4o  female after u kill the malesaat about 3 weeks.. let flower an other 7 weeks ,,and lets say a plant buds 7 grams each that the worst scenario but u cud average a half oz..but lets say its 7 grams a plant multiply that by 40 that would be 280 grams but theres a good chance u cud double that..these guys are so small u easily cud plant that in a 20ft sqaure  area.,.food for thought..well thats my plan for the summer auto flowering all the way..gl


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

yup SS auto flowering seems like the way to go now adays =)  i wanna see how it works out with them CFL's


----------



## Thorn (Mar 20, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> make seeds  and if u get back 80 seeds plant them  and u will end up with  4o  female after u kill the malesaat about 3 weeks.. let flower an other 7 weeks ,,and lets say a plant buds 7 grams each that the worst scenario but u cud average a half oz..but lets say its 7 grams a plant multiply that by 40 that would be 280 grams but theres a good chance u cud double that..these guys are so small u easily cud plant that in a 20ft sqaure  area.,.food for thought..well thats my plan for the summer auto flowering all the way..gl



I like your thinking 

Well those 2 seeds I put in to germinate have now popped and once the root is about 5-10mm I will be planting them in vermiculite and perlite in peat pots. They will go under the lights inbetween the  i already have, then, once they have shown sex, they will be transplanted outside. If they turn out to be male and female I will plant them together to get seeds, if both female then woohoo bud will be on its way  Lets just hope they aint both male


----------



## DomsChron (Mar 24, 2008)

Comeon man pics were all excited to see some new ones


----------



## Thorn (Mar 24, 2008)

Here we go... day 13 since popping ground and ooh am I starting t love this strain already. One of my 2 babies is growing beautifully...the other, not so good. I think I may need to transplant.

Pics... first pic os of the one thats not doing too well. I can see its roots at the bottom of the pot already eek so may transplant it and see if it takes off.

Other 3 pics are of my other beauty...doing great with lots of growth.

The 2 new seeds I planted in peat pots have not yet popped their heads but I am expecting to see them any time soon 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## DomsChron (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks man! Wow theese plants look happy! Easy on the watering. Easy to overwater in veg. Any nutes?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 24, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Comeon man pics were all excited to see some new ones



haha your too quick for me!! thanks for stoppin by, hope you like the pics 

No nutes as of yet will probably add something mild this week. not too much of a change of overwatering at the moment as I only water them with a spray at the moment. Good old rain water


----------



## Thorn (Mar 25, 2008)

Where is everyone  ??? What should I do with the runt, would transplanting help it perk its head up??


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a question to whoever about Low-ryder strain.... How much room dose each plant need? I want to do a 12 plant hydro system with the Low-ryder X1, in a 3' X 1.5'. under a 250 watt HPS. Can i fit that many or can i ft more? Thank all.... And good luck bro with those, are they your first Auto Flower plants?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks buddy, they sure are my first auto flowering and loving them so far. sorry i can't answer your question but its a good one...anyone?


----------



## Cole (Mar 25, 2008)

Always remember...Lowryde and take it easy


----------



## Melissa (Mar 25, 2008)

hey thorn i dont know if transplanting would help or not ,,you saw what i did to mine 
but the other one looks great :hubba:  good luck with the runt and may they both grow up to be healthy ladies :tokie:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 25, 2008)

hey thorn!  ya i havnt hardly been around waiting for my african seeds and been upgrading the box.  

lookin good.

GG


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 26, 2008)

I wouldn't transplant the runt yet. I've had a few stunted ones that were just late bloomers and their next set of leaves came out just fine (Depends) on situation, not everybodies plants will turn out the same as the next growers.


----------



## ms4ms (Mar 26, 2008)

hey all, I am as usual reading all the llr info. I am nervous about mine because they are doing nothing. They have been under the hps 250 for about 3 days since hatching and are about 2" TALL WITH NO NODES NO NOTHIN, just standing there looking bored


----------



## Thorn (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. The pot that the runt is in is very shallow...its just a fruit tray and i can see roots at the bottom. but then the one thats doing great is only in a coleslaw tub and i can see roots at the bottom there too and its thriving! The 2 seeds i put into peat pots have still not yet come up so am a bit worried about them... was kinda hoping that they would come up yesterday as that would make them exactly 2 weeks behind the other 2.

Oh well... I also put a single afghan seed in to germinate as I have a small pot i want to experiment with that in :hubba: 

ms4ms... not sure bro sorry. if i remember i'll hop over to your grow journal in a bit.


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 26, 2008)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> hey all, I am as usual reading all the llr info. I am nervous about mine because they are doing nothing. They have been under the hps 250 for about 3 days since hatching and are about 2" TALL WITH NO NODES NO NOTHIN, just standing there looking bored


 "Just a little patience" As Guns & Roses puts it.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well give them a little time.....


----------



## smokybear (Mar 26, 2008)

They will take off in the next few days. Patience my friend. Take care and keep us posted. Be safe.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 26, 2008)

ahh my threads been hijacked eek :hitchair:  lol


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 27, 2008)

Attack!!!!!!


----------



## Thorn (Mar 27, 2008)

quick timmy help me put up the barracades!!!

by the way i took out the good plant last night to have a peek and my god she is growing so much every day, shouldn't be too long until i see some sign of sex  !!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 27, 2008)

Ser yes Ser!!!...... Up and ready awaiting orders ser!


Nice to see new growth aint it? I placed 12 germinated seeds into jiffy pelots last night and this morning only one had sprouted, and when i took my lunch break just now i checked them out and almost every one of the were sprouted and were about 1' tall. Crazy huuu???


----------



## Thorn (Mar 28, 2008)

Well we're just day 16 today and I wasn't going to update with pics just yet, but I noticed something last night.

I was nosing around as you do and near the top i spotted something so i got my loupe and was even more sure i could see at least one little pistil. Went to bed all excited, couldn't concentrate on my harry potter book :hitchair: :ignore:

Woke up this morning to have a look and tried to take some pics. Camera is not the best so this is all I could get. Is it what I think it is?

The first 2 pics are a growth update, but check out that 3rd pic  

As I spotted it last night that would have been day 15 which is INCREDIBLE time... 2 weeks to see sex?!?!?! Gotta love these Lowryder's.

And it means my first ever lowryder#2 is female whoop whoop!!


----------



## Melissa (Mar 28, 2008)

:woohoo::woohoo: congrats thorn :tokie:
couldnt of happened to a nicer grower eace:
hope they all become female unless u want a male :hubba:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats, now lets light up a fatt sweet to celebrate...


----------



## Thorn (Mar 28, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> congrats thorn :tokie:
> couldnt of happened to a nicer grower eace:
> hope they all become female unless u want a male



Thanks me dear  i'm more certain as the day goes on that its female and just can't get over how fast haha! :yay: And yea I do want a male at some point to make some seeds but not sure whether to do it indoors or outside yet, but gonna just be happy with me lady for now and get high and cross that bridge when i come to it 



			
				Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Congrats, now lets light up a fatt sweet to celebrate...



In deed it was and is, had us a good fat :ccc: smokey and what was best was that after we had it we had 2 rain showers and saw 2 brilliant rainbows... now thats what smoking outdoors is all about :aok:

Also, I was thinking how finding this lady was makng up for the fact that the 2 sprouted haven't come up yet...and i watered them and noticed one is trying to come up but looks a bit weak so I think maybe they were too dry so I gave them a big soak 

And on top of that when I checked that afghan seed, it has a tap root :clap: So I've put that one into a small pot that only holds 15 fluid oz (3/4 pint or about 400ml) in a mix of 50/50 perlite vermiculite just to see how it will grow. Another random experiment. but i'm happy as I haven't managed to pop one of my afghan seeds for ages and was starting to think they were dud now..but its all good


----------



## thestandard (Mar 28, 2008)

15 days is awesome for showing sex, GL man


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats on the female thorn i feel like ive been slacking on this grow journal so ima go catch up on everything i missed,  Starting some African Sativa probably next week soo all let ya know! 

Beware the hijackers


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice, i have an afghan Kush in hydro about a month old right now, Let me tell you they grow like freaking bushes. Its like its growing sideways..LOL. I also started to LST it to just see what hapins...


----------



## Thorn (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok so its day 19 for the biggest here that we now know is female. I had the lights off for Earth Hour on Saturday, so they had a 12 hour day instead of an 18 hour day. Doesn't seem to have affected them at all.

Gave the lady her first feed - just a small sprinkling of fish blood and bone then a good water last night, as well as a good watering today from the bottom. Took her outside today into some natural light for a photoshoot 

Pic 1: how the garden looked last night  I was baked haha!
Pic 2 and 3: Our lady looking gorgeous 
Pic 4 and 5: Inbetween her bits :hubba:
Pic 6: the other 2 Lowryder #2 (the runt and new slow baby!)

ENJOY!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking good bro, what size pot do you plan on flowering them baby's in?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 31, 2008)

i was going to leave them as they are to see how they do as i can't fit massively tall plant pots in. If i find a good wide pot then I may transplant  Otherwise she's staying there


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice, how tall do you expect them to get?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 31, 2008)

i've no idea as this is my first time growing lowryders, but hopefully they will not be much taller than 10 inches  If they are then they will be tied down hehe


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Thorn, awsome grow you've got going. Looks like your other two plants might be runts perhaps? Bad genetics or something? I'd like to see your lowryder start to flower... when does it start?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks for stopping by and thank you 

The runt with the yellowing leaves is the same age as my big lady! So yup thats a runt  The other one has not long been above ground...it germed ok, along with another seed, but took ages to come up. The other seed still has not come up yet :S

She has started to flower already, as I've said above, she showed her first pistils on day 15 and so that I have marked as the beginning of flowering 

And, btw, that will bring us to harvest around 9th may  well if everything goes to plan that is!!!


----------



## Thorn (Mar 31, 2008)

ahh I double posted, ruddy internet grr!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah. yes, it is already in the flowering stage because of the pistils! *Slaps self for being so stupid* aha. Anyways, got your nutes all ready to go? Bigger pot as well?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 1, 2008)

Timmay!


----------



## Thorn (Apr 1, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Ah. yes, it is already in the flowering stage because of the pistils! *Slaps self for being so stupid* aha. Anyways, got your nutes all ready to go? Bigger pot as well?



Found a pot today that should be suitable, its not gonna be massive though because of space restrictions. I was just going to leave it in this one - i quite like the clear bottom so I can see roots  - but if I start to see her getting rootbound I will move her.

The other seed I put in AGES ago FINALLY started coming up today! I can just about see the seed being pushed up by its stem


----------



## Thorn (Apr 2, 2008)

Forgot to answer the other half of your question... stoned haha..

So NUTES! I gave her a first feed of fish blood and bone (npk 5-5-6.5) with a good long watering 2 days ago. And I am telling you boy 12 hours later, i.e. the next day, her top half had shot up like an inch overnight!!! Loving it 

I will be purchasing some flowering nutes to use alongside the organics, but i can't remember the npk. Will let everyone know when I get it 

She has pistils showing up all over her and starting to get some on the top. Will update with pics in a few days I think, maybe at the weekend to show, hopefully, even more pistils :hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats on your new seedling! Watch it be a male... just kidding. Can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 2, 2008)

looking good as always eace:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, Wow, wow.... We don't play no games with them males.....


----------



## Thorn (Apr 7, 2008)

So today is day 26 for my lovely lady and day 11 since she showed sex. She has lots of pistils now all over her joints and plenty at the top. I have the new nutes but can't remember what the npk is and i can't be arsed to go look so will let you know next time.

I have 2 baby LR#2 that took AGES to come up! The afghan is doing very well but a little stretched so will need repoting. I am going to raise the lights later so they sit better.

The runt is still alive just about but its bottom 2 sets of leaves have died and I pulled it out last night and its roots are just shocking! I could probably save it if I put it in a different pot but its not really worth my effort as it will only turn out male lol

PICS!!! The last ones of the runt lol. The one with the 3 little ones...the biggest os afghan and the others are LR2. Enjoy!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 7, 2008)

Looking good so far my friend. Keep us posted as we are all watching. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 7, 2008)

Awsome man. Is that all the light tho? Either way, they look pretty good. Low...rye...der.... get a little lower...


----------



## Thorn (Apr 8, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Is that all the light tho?



Are you one of those people that only looks at pictures and doesn't read? lol Yes it is the only light, how about reading my posts to find out that rather than me repeating myself til i'm blue in the face! I currently have 2400 lumens but if you'd read more you would have seen that I also said I will be getting 2 stronger CFLs to bring my lumen total up to 4000.

Thanks for looking everyone


----------



## Melissa (Apr 8, 2008)

*she(fingerscrossed) is looking excellent *:tokie:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice, why would the runt turn into male because of the stress? And if it did do you think it would produce a good amount of polin? Thanks man and good luck with them lady's!


----------



## Thorn (Apr 8, 2008)

I have no idea about pollen timmy sorry. I only say it will turn into a male as thats just my luck so its just not worth it. Anyway its gone now thank god!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL, its OK. They have therapists that can help you with your loss....


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Apr 8, 2008)

looking good thorn! those are some sexy broads.. how ya been! waiting on my next batch of beans here then startin the new grow! hope all is well GREEN MOJO FOR JOO

GG


----------



## Thorn (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks all for dropping by. GG I'm great thanks and BAKED :joint:

Well I haven't posted in a while been pretty busy but got a great chilled week planned so hopefully will be posting more pretty soon  My garden is looking pretty good. Its day 32 (16 Flowering) for my big lady. She's had her first lot of nutes ( ) a few days ago. Her top leaves are a bit burnt looking but I don't know whether thats just heat stress as its happened before. Will keep an eye out anyway 

These special babies get a treat this week; they're allowed to go outside for the whole week and can be brought into a greenhouse at nightime to keep warm. I thinks its gonna do them a lot of good. The big lady is pretty close to the lights and i'm not sure how much taller she will grow.. (LOWRYDER GROWERS MAY BE ABLE TO HELP) ..But over the week I may have to LST her a little to be able to fit her back into the grow box. Otherwise I'd have to plant her outside somewhere Guerilla, but at her size now it'd be hard to find somewhere descretely 

Anyway some pictures...

1) Big Lady from the top
2) Big Lady side shot
3) Big Lady top Bud Shot :hubba:
4) Inbetween Big Lady's stem 
5) My second Lowryder #2 not sure how old, about a week, maybe 2
6) Side shot of the Second

More pics to come in following post including more BUD PICS :watchplant::headbang2:


----------



## Thorn (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's more pictures:

7) The smallest Lowryder #2
8) And again; side shot
9) The Afghan - Looking good from above!
10) But from the side, she's all staked up and wobbly!
11) The Whole Garden
12) And just for luck.. Some young 16 day old bud :ignore:

Sorry it took a while, internet issues plus being SOOOOOOOOOOOO high does not mix... anyway hope you like them


----------



## FATBOY (Apr 13, 2008)

looking good where did you get the lowrider strain? do most seed banls carry it?


----------



## sillysara (Apr 13, 2008)

i bet ur proud of that lowryder  gj


----------



## Thorn (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks peope, FATBOY I got the seeds from someone who pollinated plants originally from seed from the joint doctor. But yes a lot of seedbanks are now selling them  I am indeed proud of her sillysara but after her first feeding of nutes she's showing a little nute burn 

Ok i wrote this post about 5 days ago which was meant to be my day 35 update with pictures but i'm having so much hassle with uploading pics its ridiculous! fed up of it at the mo

hope everyone else is good.


----------



## Thorn (Apr 20, 2008)

ok excuse the rant but this site really can be a piece of crap lol ok maybe its just this net connection but it has told me that that picture above was not attached and yet when i see it now oh there it is! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

Ok so i've just been trying to upload the rest of the pics but its doing exactly the same thing :rant: 

I'll try and upload more pics another time then i guess!


----------



## sillysara (Apr 20, 2008)

hey thorn dont know if u knew that lowryder#2  dont need much nutes..ive heard 1/4 strenght..best of luck with the pics


----------



## Thorn (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks hun, i (obviously lol) didn't know that, but now i do so its all good. thanks]

Oh also forgot to mention, my new bulbs came a few days ago so i put the plants back into the grow box last night with 4000 lumens  They looked good this morning


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 21, 2008)

*Still having problems with uploading pics. Tell me what and how you are uploading them? *


			
				Thorn said:
			
		

> ok excuse the rant but this site really can be a piece of crap lol ok maybe its just this net connection but it has told me that that picture above was not attached and yet when i see it now oh there it is! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> Ok so i've just been trying to upload the rest of the pics but its doing exactly the same thing :rant:
> 
> I'll try and upload more pics another time then i guess!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 21, 2008)

hey thorn she looking good ,,,just started some my self i hope they look like that eace:


----------



## goneindawind (May 2, 2008)

i wasa wondering if any 1 had a guide on how much nutes low strains need im guess half strenthg or soo i have  a auto blueberry kush dats almost all sprouted but dont kno wat nutes to use or if i should jus go hydro


----------



## Thorn (May 12, 2008)

incase anyone cared where this journal went, i've moved it to another site. I just had way too many hassles uploading pictures and it wasn't worth my effort. I harvested my lady 3 days ago and had 4 seeds pop up above the soil on the same day.


----------



## Thorn (Jun 26, 2008)

friggin whatsits it let me upload a pic!!!

Just one of my current lady close up at 46 days old :hubba:


----------



## Hick (Jun 26, 2008)

:fid:


			
				Thorn said:
			
		

> friggin whatsits it let me upload a pic!!!
> 
> Just one of my current lady close up at 46 days old :hubba:



our Gallery statistics..


> Users         10,968                           Photos         3,622



  I don't believe that even includes the "attatchment" in posts..
  ... pictures don't seem to be a problem for the vast majority...


----------



## Thorn (Jun 26, 2008)

i never said they did mate


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking good thorn Ive been away for a while and come back to see some beauties keep it up brotha!


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks buddy, appreciate people takin a look. Can't wait to see yours getting going


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jul 2, 2008)

Looken Mighty Fine!!! 
If I Have 2-1000-watt Hps In A 25 Square Foot Grow Area How Many Lumes I Be Putten Out?


----------



## Thorn (Jul 3, 2008)

no idea buddy my brain is numb lol


----------



## Thorn (Jul 6, 2008)

i need to know if this is nute burn or heat burn...

Nothing has been changed, gave a feed last week but this didn't show up til 3 or so days after that. It looks like heat burn, the leaves are brown and crispy at the ends. But the temps have been pretty stable for a while 

Anyway i do see the first amber trichs starting to show now.

Can anyone tell me what this is?


----------



## Melissa (Jul 7, 2008)

*hi thorn ,,she is starting to look sugary :hubba:and yeah i think its heat burn also eace:*


----------



## Thorn (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks me dear. Some of the leaves that are brown at the tips have trichomes on, should I trim these off for testing? Was thinking of taking a taster bud sometime this week anyway.

I could take off most of the top part that had been most effected.

My trichomes are some clear, a lot of cloudy and the odd few amber ones dotted around.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 8, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Richy-B (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, that looks like heat stress to me. Just trim tip of leaves off. Alot of peeps do.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks bro appreciate the answer, will do that, then we can test that bit to see how she's tastin


----------



## Richy-B (Jul 8, 2008)

How old is she?


----------



## Thorn (Jul 9, 2008)

in that last picture she was 57 days old. She will be 9 weeks from seed on this friday


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome looking ladie...


----------



## Thorn (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks. I trimmed the bud leaves that were brown but have left on fan leaves. She looks much better now. Gonna smoke what i cut off at some point and see how that is. Then I will take one of the lower buds as a proper taster at some point.

The trichs are about the same amount of amber - just a few dotted around. Still plenty of clear though.

Richy, was it you that harvested lowryder 2's at 9, 10, 11 and 12 weeks? If it was, which smoke did you prefer?


----------



## Richy-B (Jul 10, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks. I trimmed the bud leaves that were brown but have left on fan leaves. She looks much better now. Gonna smoke what i cut off at some point and see how that is. Then I will take one of the lower buds as a proper taster at some point.
> 
> The trichs are about the same amount of amber - just a few dotted around. Still plenty of clear though.
> 
> Richy, was it you that harvested lowryder 2's at 9, 10, 11 and 12 weeks? If it was, which smoke did you prefer?


Yup, that was me. I preferred 10-11 weeks.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks bro, will aim for 10 at least/ hey its only another week  I can't wait to see how this one tastes...she's so much thicker on her main cola than my first girl....I want to eat her


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 10, 2008)

When im harvesting my lows I take the top main cola off and let the plant carry on for a week or so to let the lower buds mature further and let the trich's catch up to the main cola section


----------



## Thorn (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks HIE but if i did that I'd be left with 4 tiny little buds lol my plant aint exactly huge hehe. If it were though I might be tempted to do that, thanks


----------



## Richy-B (Jul 10, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> When im harvesting my lows I take the top main cola off and let the plant carry on for a week or so to let the lower buds mature further and let the trich's catch up to the main cola section


I usually don't have a problem. But I could see where that would come in handy. When I let that one LRx2 go on near 12 weeks the top main cola was a lil' more matured than the buds below it. That was just an expirement. I'm only gonna let my LRx2's grow 10-11 weeks. It was the best of the four different weeks of harvests. Weeks 9,10,11,and 12. Good luck with the harvesting, Thorn! Here's some GREEN MOJO!


----------



## akirahz (Jul 16, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> incase anyone cared where this journal went, i've moved it to another site. I just had way too many hassles uploading pictures and it wasn't worth my effort. I harvested my lady 3 days ago and had 4 seeds pop up above the soil on the same day.



I might know what ales you with the pictures, the file size limit perhaps? 

If a picture is too large in file size, 488kb for jpegs, then it will refuse it. In order to change the size of your image, use a program such as paint shop pro (used to be jasc, now its corel i think), 

and when you go to File- save as, you select Jpeg from the drop down list, then hit the Options button and you can slide the compression adjuster up, this will decrease the size. Or you can go to Image - Re size, and decrease the overall resolution (viewable image size), that will also lower the image file size -- in order to check image size, you can go to the folder on your hard disk where you have it stored and right click on it, select properties, and it will give you a read out of the file size 

allot of image programs can do this, maybe not in the same steps, but they should be able to.

.. if you already know all this then i apologize, that would of made me look like an *** when its not my place  


actually i noticed that MJ passion allows rather large PNG files to be uploaded, so you could just save your images as PNG files and avoid the file size limit altogether? -----------------------------------------------------------

Now as for the grow, i couldn't find a link to your last grow to get info on your micro environment? Is it a box of some sort?  What site didja move the journal too cause I'd like ta see ! 

I'm truly sorry that about half of the people on here still refer to you as "dude/guy/boy" when clearly your a woman, not that it matters or anything, but it just taint proper!


----------



## Thorn (Jul 17, 2008)

hey ak! thanks for that info. I dont have any super duper programs, just paint, but i do know how to reduce file size on there. thanks though.

Yea i found out about that, but even when my pictures were the right size (all mine are jpegs and never go over 300kb) it still wouldn't load it. I have to make them teeny to upload them. I think  i have it sussed now, its just a bit **** that they have to be so small especially the macro shots. oh and i can only upload one at a time too.

But hey i'm not complaining...tomorrow is harvest day for my big lady


----------



## Melissa (Jul 17, 2008)

*happy times tomorrow  thorn :woohoo:  dont forget your smoke report :48:

ps i use piccaso to export the pics try it ,,its free and easy eace:*


----------



## Thorn (Jul 17, 2008)

Just thought I'd share this randomly. My 2 current budding LR2s were 66 days old in this picture and the smaller one was harvested, she was grow outdoors guerilla. And the other is still going under my 2 30 watt 2700K CFLs hehe.

I think i'll be sticking to indoors for my ryders. maybe save outdoors for the big smelly plants!


----------



## Richy-B (Jul 19, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *happy times tomorrow thorn :woohoo: dont forget your smoke report :48:*
> 
> *ps i use piccaso to export the pics try it ,,its free and easy eace:*


I use Piccaso 2. You can upload it free on the forum. It's awesome for pictures!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thorn nice cola . Great job on the grow


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 22, 2008)

Lookin TAAASTY man. Cant wait to see the dried and cured product man. Nice meds :aok:


----------



## Thorn (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks bro!

Well I last thursday i cut off the 2 lower nugs as we had run out of green so i wanted to know for sure we'd have something for saturday night. We then found out we were gettin some on saturday so i quick dried one of the nugs in the microwave - never done this before but boy am i impressed, it smoked great and tasted fine. The other nug i left to air dry and there was no difference between them in terms of harshness etc.

I cut the top cola (the rest of the plant) on friday which was exactly 9 weeks old. She has been slow drying by dj shorts method since then and is nearly ready for brown bagging.

We only got 3 smokes off the outdoor ryder, but she was the stinky plant and had a great smoke - stronger than this one.

I now have one lr2 in my grow box and she is around 33 days old now. after her I will be growing some Lowryder Mint from Dutchbreed and will be pollinating me some seeds 

The first and second pictures are of my new sole ryder at 30 days old. She will get a whole week outdoors in this beautiful sunshine next week! and let me tell you... she can't wait!!! The last picture was stage one of drying.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 23, 2008)

*glad you enjoyed the fruits of your laboureace::48:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good luck on the sole rider.  Nice drying cola.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 23, 2008)

Sweet man! I bet you she will love basking in the open sun. I just hope its not too early to put her out or she might reveg LOL!


----------



## Thorn (Jul 23, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Sweet man! I bet you she will love basking in the open sun. I just hope its not too early to put her out or she might reveg LOL!



No no we don't worry about any of this revegging nonsense hehe She's a lowrdyer no. 2 so is fully autoflowering


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL I hadn't put 2 and 2 together. My bad, but those things will definitely blow up a noticeable amount in the sun.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 5, 2008)

How are they! How are they! PICS UPDATES BUD PORNNNNN!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

ok ok you impatient people hehe 

I have some pics just need to resize them and then I will post...but first I gotta have some lunch. back soon


----------



## Melissa (Aug 7, 2008)

*are u back from lunch yet ? only j/k
*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

ostpicsworthless: 

j/k



Good Morning Thorn & how was lunch..lol


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

Haha mel yes I am now hehe, although it is now just gone 2.30pm and i'm still in my dressing gown! Its my day off...i'm allowed to be lazy 

Lunch was good ta, carrot and corriander soup yummy yummy!



Well just over 6 weeks old now.. Last week this little lady had a week outside to enjoy the sun and well it started off sunny and then it just went a bit crap  but eh thats england for ya! She started to be eaten by a slug so I put her some protection down. Then we got fed up of our 'contact' messing us around and really wanted a smoke so...

I decided to clip off her 4 lowest buds so that we could have something to smoke and also so she could put her energy into the upper buds. and well we actually got high! It was a really nice smoke. Only quick dried in the microwave though  You can see from the pics how under developed they are!

What we got...

1) Day 43 top
2) Day 43 some lower buds
3) Day 43 - the nugs I clipped and smoked
4) A new addition - slow-azz Afghan!
5) Day 45 - top
6) Day 45 - side

Yesterday was day 46 and when I took her pics I had a look through the jewellers loupe and could see some AMBER TRICHOIMES!!! She's not even 7 weeks old yet! Is this a good sign?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Yummm but a Thorn with tricks. Looking good buddie..


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks Good Thorn 
What are you feeding her? :spit: 
Pack on the *BUD*:aok: :bong1: :bong: :smoke1:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 7, 2008)

Them plants are looking yummy. How did those small buds smoke?


----------



## Melissa (Aug 8, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> Them plants are looking yummy. How did those small buds smoke?


 
hehe another who just looks and doesnt read :giggle: she said it was really nice and got high lol

lunch sounded good thorn  
smoke sounded even better 
im sure amber trichs must be a good sign :hubba:
how tall is she thorn ?
mine stayed tiny :fid: but smoked delicious :giggle:

good luck with the new addition :48:


----------



## Thorn (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks mel lol yea the smoke was good - shared between me and the fella in a blunt yummmmmm  mild but better than the street crap and lasted through all of constantine 

Gonna go measure her now... just under 11 inches tall (she's only about an inch away from the top of my grow box lol!!!

I've included a pic of what i'm feeding her.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

11 inches sweet Thorn. Good Morning...


----------



## Thorn (Aug 8, 2008)

evening all, thanks for all the comments. Yes she's a lovely little lady but having nothing to smoke and seeing her amber trichs is tempting me...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> evening all, thanks for all the comments. Yes she's a lovely little lady but having nothing to smoke and seeing her amber trichs is tempting me...


 

You chester... ... Let her mature she'll taste better...


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Nice little grow Thorn!  That plant looks like its got some heavy trich buildup can we say YUM!  *


----------



## Richy-B (Aug 8, 2008)

Look'n good but this is how a LRx2 with the required amount of lumens per sq. ft looks like compared to a LRx1!  The LRx2 is the left plant in each pic. But that's my growing experiences.Are you sure this ones a LRx2? 

p.s. Not trying to be a dic*, just want you and everybody else to know what a LRX2 is capable of. Multiple branches and colas when given required light.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh ya nice


----------



## Thorn (Aug 9, 2008)

hey richy I told you already that I thought this one was an LR1!

By the way people it was an anniversary yesterday for me and the fella so I though booogar it! I took the 2 lowest buds, quick dried them in the microwave and rolled a nice big long grape rip 

Right now I wish I could swear because I cant think of any other words to describe it lol!! It was a FANTASTIC smoke! Very smooth, not harsh in the slightest  Slight creeper but lasted for hours! Its only 7 weeks old man! only got 5-10% amber trichs so gonna let her go another week and keep an eye on her, but as far as i'm concerned she's pretty much done! I can't believe it!

Out of these 10 seeds I seemed to have 2 main traits. One was this smelly strong but small plant, the other was the thicker plant with no smell at all. The latter prooved to be a bit of a crap smoke but this one is phenomenal! So I reckon either the father or mother of these babies was a bad plant or had bad genes. But thankfully we got some good genes out of them!

Now you know what this means though... time to get some Lowryder Mint going woohoo!!! I will start a new grow journal at some point for those. I put 2 beans in last night to germinate


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2008)

*glad you enjoyed the lr ,,,congrats on your anniversary :clap: 
goodluck with the new beans :48:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Thorn... Poor young lady smoke.lol


----------



## Thorn (Aug 9, 2008)

poor? theres nothing poor about her! work was cack so i'm gonna clip off another bud i think for a little smokey poos. I know I shouldn't but, meh, its my plant and we're only gonna get 5 or so smokes out of it in total and well I have got the lowryder mint to look foward to so right now I don't really care. Its not like its a prixe plant or anything!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> poor? theres nothing poor about her! work was cack so i'm gonna clip off another bud i think for a little smokey poos. I know I shouldn't but, meh, its my plant and we're only gonna get 5 or so smokes out of it in total and well I have got the lowryder mint to look foward to so right now I don't really care. Its not like its a prixe plant or anything!


 
Poor ladie.... j/k.. Ya it's your smoke buddie.... Just a tease a little.. lol...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 9, 2008)

hey Thorn... glad you enjoyed the tester  

good luck on the new grow too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Thorn....Congrats on the Anny...Tell hubby hes a lucky fella to have a Ladie that can grow him some LADIE'S..Go ahead and take another sample...Its yours remember...Smoke it up..its yor own grown!!!!


Looking forward to your next grow....KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn (Aug 10, 2008)

Oooh yeah! She sure is a good smoke. I clipped off the next 2 lowest buds last night and we smoked just one this time. The other half said he woke up in the night to go for a widdle and he was still BAKED! hehehehehe I love growing killer weed!

Oh yea he's not my hubby (yet at least!) just my boyfriend.

Thanks everyone. I want that other bud I clipped of NOW!! But alas I will have to wait - it is not safe for me to stink out the kitchen and microwave just yet! Oh well, whats a couple of hours?! Hopefully it'll be a clear night so we can go out and enjoy it under the stars 

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Dadgumit (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey there Thorn - "Congrats" on your anniversary (belated  ) and on getting some PRIMO off of your NL!  WTG with the green thumb!! :farm:   

Poor bloke (your fella), "A woman in the kitchen is dangerous... but a woman in the garden is DEADLY!" lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

hey thorn.....I read that drying in micro is bad..( dries from inside out)..Just what I read...when i was on first Harvest ....and sneaking a little under her skirt for a test...i then placed on cookie rack about 6 inches over my toaster...the heat from toaster rises up and dried mine nice...I will search for the micro dry method....and anyway..hubby...bofriend best half...what ever..tell Him sm0ke said be Greatful for what he's got....KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Richy-B (Aug 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey richy I told you already that I thought this one was an LR1!


 
Yeah but I also said this in that pic



> p.s. Not trying to be a dic*, just want *you* and *everybody* else to know *what* a LRX2 is capable of. Multiple branches and colas when given required light.
> 
> 
> > Didn't want people to get wrong Idea of size. That's all.
> ...


----------



## Thorn (Aug 15, 2008)

sorry bud but i'm only trying my hardest at this pathetic stupid little grow. sometimes i don't know why i bother but hey if it girves me about an 1/8th of an ounce per plant then thats more than we had before


----------



## Richy-B (Aug 15, 2008)

You'll just get better and better the more you grow. All we can do is learn from our own mistakes. (well that's how I have to learn) But your doing great!


----------



## Peter23 (Aug 23, 2008)

:holysheep: thorn thank you for this thread! haha ive been looking into lowryder and this has given me great inspiration along with information!  (nifty rhyme ay?)  i will also be growing some LR#2 even though you said it might be #1 haha (yes i read) haha but i will be starting my grow in probably a week or two.. you'll see it 

Thanks,
Pete

P.S- sorry i stole part of your signature  but i thought it was pretty clever  lol

,Pete (again)


----------



## Thorn (Aug 24, 2008)

haha thanks me dear! Yes thats cool i only added that on my sig as extra protection (although I doubt it'd work  )

Good luck with your grow and thank you for your kind words 

Keep it green!


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Sep 17, 2008)

how long do you put them in the microwave for?

I pulled a low buD off my plant the other day. Hit it witha heat gun for a while, then in a plastic bag in the sun. Rolled it, then smoked it last night. HOLY BEGUMBERS IT WAS GOOD!!


----------



## Thorn (Sep 17, 2008)

I put it in for 10 - 20 second bursts for about 1.5 - 2 minutes


----------



## Thorn (Sep 17, 2008)

oh and yea I hear ya on that...I still can't get over how strong the homegrown is...makes me wonder how on earth does crud weed come into existence?? :confused2:


----------



## salamo26 (Sep 24, 2008)

gr8


----------

